# Maus Problem Unter Windows 98 Se !!!



## born-onkel (20. Juni 2001)

Ich habe da ein extrem komisches Problem mit meiner Maus.
Habe gestern meinen Rechner neuinstalliert. Alles lief wunderbar
heute schalte ich den REchner ein und wollte einen Maus Treiber von Logitech installieren Mouseware 9.xx. Nach dem neustart spinnte meine Maus. Wenn ich sie ganz langsam bewege nach links und rechts hoch und runter ist alles in bester ordnung wenn ich sie aber schneller bewege fängt sie an zu zucken und macht ab und zu "kreisförmige" bewegungen. Außerdem kommt es vor das sie dabei in die verkehrte Richtung lenkt!

Kennt jemand das Problem ? Kann mir einer Helfen ?

Ich habe mehrere Treiber ausprobiert, ältere neuere etc.
Sogar von Microsoft einen! ... nix hat geholfen.


----------



## Schu (22. Juni 2001)

Hi 
Is des eine otische Maus oder mit Ball??


----------



## born-onkel (22. Juni 2001)

keine optische eine normale 3 Tasten maus mit Ball. Ohne Wheel.
Bezeichnung: M-S35 von Logitech.

Ich hatte auch das problem wenn ich mal die rechte und mittlere maustaste gleichzeitig drücke, dabei die Maus hoch und runter bewege sie sich immer im kreis gedreht hat... in einem Spiel stand bei der Aktion z.B. "mwheelup not bound" ... total verhext das ding :-(


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (22. Juni 2001)

stecker raus rein stecken.
mouseware schonmal deinstalliert?
bzw. *schonmal in die Optionen von Mouseware geschaut?*

ansonsten pc herunterfahren - maus raus nehmen, pc starten
systemsteuerung - system - Gerätemanager - maus entfernen.
neustarten
pc herunterfahren
maus reinstecken
pc starten
maus sollte nun erkannt werden

fertig??!?!? sollte funzen *g*


----------



## shiver (14. Juli 2001)

hatte das gleich prob. auch logitech. kriegte plötzlich imnmer den maus-koller und hat durch die gegend geflippt. hat nur raus- und wieder reinstecken geholfen. lag aber NICHT an den treibern, da ich das prob auch mit ner neuen maus hatte........

ist wohl ein se prob. mit win2k gibts jetzt kein ärger mehr.


----------

